# SMS on ID Application



## Shau C (Jun 6, 2019)

Good day everyone.

I applied for an ID about 9 days ago in KZN but I did not receive an sms until now. Did anyone experience this problem in recent times and how did they resolve it or should I go back to the Home Affairs Office.

Thanks.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Shau C said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> I applied for an ID about 9 days ago in KZN but I did not receive an sms until now. Did anyone experience this problem in recent times and how did they resolve it or should I go back to the Home Affairs Office.
> 
> Thanks.


it's easier if you go back in person to the office of application with your receipt and inquire. may be they have a backlog of applications.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

sometimes they do not send SMSs at all. I never got one. But you can call the toll free DHA call centre number and find out


----------

